# What size internal hard drive can I get for Tivo HD TCD652160?



## lynnalexandra (Apr 27, 2009)

I've read the FAQ's on updating the hard drive - but I'm seeing conflicting information on what size upgrade I can make to my Tivo HD TCD652160? FAQ suggests 1TB - whereas the Tivo hd XL can accomodate 2TB. I'm thinking I might be getting conflicting information as new and bigger hard drives become available but may not have been at the time of compiling the FAQ.

Anyway - before I buy the wrong thing and blow up my machine (with lifetime service - and 10 months into its warranty), I want to check here and see what size hard drive it can take. 

And is it Kosher to talk here about specific sellers of these drives? 

Thank you.
Lynn.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. Comparing the TiVo HD and the HDXL is apples and oranges when it comes to upgrades. If you go back and read the upgrade FAQ (linked under my sig) you'll see that the TiVo HD's maximum useable capacity is 1.26 TB's of a 1.5TB or 2TB hard drive. (The most common upgrade is still 1TB) The TiVo HDXL can utilize a full 2TB hard drive. Details are in Section III, #16. So no conflicting information. It's all there and the post was updated about five days ago.

All of the recommended hard drives are listed by manufacturer on the FAQ. At any one time some sellers are less expensive than others. A quick Google search will usually turn up the lowest price and it's generally between buy.com and newegg.com but some others are competitive once in a while as well. For instance the recommended Western Digital 1TB WD10EVCS is under $100 incl. shipping from buy.com at the moment.

If you have any more questions you'll probably get a faster response by posting on the dedicated sticky thread (again, linked below my sig).

Happy upgrading!


----------



## lynnalexandra (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks. I don't see a link below your signature. I see something that says "Upgrading?" - but it's just the typed word - not a clickable link. I do have follow-up questions, but I want to post them in the right place. Thanks. Lynn.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

lynnalexandra said:


> Thanks. I don't see a link below your signature. I see something that says "Upgrading?" - but it's just the typed word - not a clickable link. I do have follow-up questions, but I want to post them in the right place. Thanks. Lynn.


Apologies. I forgot that until visitors have 10 or more posts they aren't able to see links or images. You've probably already found it, but if not it's the first sticky thread under the TiVo Series3 HDTV DVR Forum page titled "Drive Expansion and Drive Upgrade FAQ".


----------

